# freewebs.com background music help



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

it seems as tho i am only able to upload *.mid files for music files. i only have one that i want to upload and be the BG music for the home page the .mid file can be found below [note it is not a traditional *.mid file. merely a *.wav renamed as a *.mid file works just as same and plays just as well.]

i use freewebs.com and in the home page i want the below attached mid file to be played at the complete load of the page, i used their template from the site manager section but i cannot hear anything while i preview page. can any one help?

now, if i am unable to play this using their templated style. does anyone know the html code for creating that little media player that will play the song i select for it? that media player will go right below the main image.

any help would and is appreciated thank you.

my freeweb:
http://www.freewebs.com/norin311/index.htm


----------



## Sequal7 (Jan 13, 2005)

I noticed you are using the source as:
bgsound src="http://www.freewebs.com/norin311/96_startup.mid" loop="1" and your original source embed in in the <!-- ParagraphBodyStart --> on the main page only, your frames pages need to have an embedded sound in them if you want the sound to play when they load too.

If you want the player, you can use the tag:

```
<EMBED SRC="96_startup.mid" HIDDEN="[b]false[/b]" AUTOSTART="[b]TRUE[/b]" MASTERSOUND></EMBED>
```
**Change the hidden="false" value to true if you want the player hidden (no controls) and the autostart="true" to false if you want the player to start on a click.


----------



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Just a quick thing about sounds on a website.
(As a designer myself) I never use music to constantly play/loop in the background. This can be seen as tacky etc.

So try and stay away from it, unless of course - you really want to. 
Just my two cents


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

the two cents is greatly appreciated... and i agree now... i have given up on it.. and it would have gotten rather old after a while... i like to see how i am editing and i like to refresh the page alot... so in that sense i would have had a 10 second clip playing and playing and playing... muting doesn't always help cuz i suck at multitasking and i can't tell if someone is IMing me or not... cuz then i won't have sound.. but i cut it out all together.


----------



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Good call !


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i thought so myself.


----------

